# Final Cut Pro



## Hex (Nov 1, 2004)

I have a Powerbook G4 running OSX 10.3.5. I ahve Final Cut Pro and Compressor Loaded. 

When I boot Final Cut Pro it statrs to load and then says
"The Application Final Cut pro has unexpectedly quit.
the system and other applicatioons have not been affected. Would you like to submit a bug report to Apple?

This has only just started happening. I have loaded Final Cut many times before.
Alos when I try double click on the compressor icon, it zooms at me but then does not load. Any ideas?


----------

